# Best price for the Samsung 7000?



## scott wilco (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

First post. I am buying a new TV and have settled on the Samsung 7000 Plasma series. Can you please recommend an e-tailer or retailer in the Upstate NY area for best pricing?

Thank you!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Buying advice?*

Margins for TVs are so tight anymore that prices dont fluctuate much from seller to seller, same goes for computers. Possible benefits of a local retailer are service plans, easy returns, and not having to mail your TV if theres ever a problem while under warranty. Otherwise amazon is usually a good indicator of going prices for etailers and usually retailers fall right in line with that. Dont forget black friday is coming up in just a few short weeks, sometimes you can save a few bucks partaking in that fiasco. Always, at least, check amazon before pulling the trigger anywhere.


----------

